# How to become a board sponsor?



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

How can I speak to Admin here and become a board sponsor for the company I rep for?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@Lorian @Hera


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> @Lorian @Hera


Do you know their PM or email?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

havent seen anyone around called @Adim :/


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

scot-ish said:


> havent seen anyone around called @Adim :/


Fixed and thanks for pointing that out.My account needs to be activated before I can PM either one of them.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

joe1313 said:


> Fixed and thanks for pointing that out.My account needs to be activated before I can PM either one of them.


they will see this thread and may contact you if they so wish.


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> they will see this thread and may contact you if they so wish.


K thanks!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bottom of the page click "contact us"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> bottom of the page click "contact us"


Yes, this 

Lorian manages the sponsorship side of the forum (I manage member accounts). If you email via the 'contact us' link Lorian should get it. He should however also see this thread


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Yes, this
> 
> Lorian manages the sponsorship side of the forum (I manage member accounts). If you email via the 'contact us' link Lorian should get it. He should however also see this thread


Thank you and about a month ago my boss spoke to Lorian via email.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

joe1313 said:


> Thank you and about a month ago my boss spoke to Lorian via email.


Oh right. Did Lorian reply?


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Oh right. Did Lorian reply?


 Yes and I forwarded the original email conversation to Lorian just now. Thanks again for your help and I will to hear from him.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

joe1313 said:


> Yes and I forwarded the original email to Lorian just now. Thanks again for your help and I will to hear from him.


Ok great


----------



## joe1313 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ok great


I never heard back from @Lorian .


----------



## hipocampus.me (Feb 23, 2015)

I just sent a message by using the Contact us form. I´ll sit and wait his answer ;-)

Thanks.

Hipo


----------

